# Just finished today ....



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I've had a lot on over the last few weeks since coming back from my trip, but I've managed to finally finished the little jackets I crocheted and knitted while I was in NY/NJ and make a few others as well. I've already left links in previous topics where you can find feather-and-fan patterns, but I haven't had a chance yet to write up the patterns for my own designs .... sorry ....


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

These are beautiful. You do lovely work. Thanks for sharing. Whereabouts on the coast are you from? I am near Hornsby in Sydney.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

nicho said:


> These are beautiful. You do lovely work. Thanks for sharing. Whereabouts on the coast are you from? I am near Hornsby in Sydney.


Hi! Thanks so much! I'm in Nowra. I know Hornsby well - my sister used to live at Berowra!!

Take care .....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work as always x :thumbup:


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Beautiful work as always x :thumbup:


Thanks so much ..... Now I've got to add them to my website ....


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow these are lovely. You have been busy. Keep up he good work we love to see finished pictures. I have not finished anything lately but I have three unfinished projects on the go.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> Wow these are lovely. You have been busy. Keep up he good work we love to see finished pictures. I have not finished anything lately but I have three unfinished projects on the go.


Thank you! I like to have a couple of things on the go at any one time so that I can pick and choose according to my mood or what I'm doing such as watching a movie or in a doctor/dentist waiting room ..... It's always nice to finish a few things off at one time, too - makes me feel like I've achieved a lot!! lol ....


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. Wish I had your talent.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

All your work is so beautiful, and you have been busy. Thanks for sharing. Leonora.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, all of these are adorable. You're work is excellent!


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice...you must work very fast!


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow you do such lovely work.How long did it take you do make all of these sweaters?I love them all,but if I had to choose I would pick the yellow one.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow.... As always they are BEAUTIFUL. Do you ever stop. I love your work.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Would you have the pattern information for the little pullover? All of your work is gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute, cut, cute. You certainly are prolific. It must be wonderful to have an outlet for all your work. I would love to do same, but not sure I could produce enough to make a good showing. Wish that several of us could band together for a store site.

I agree that the little blue one would be just as nice and still easy to get on, without the buttons at shoulder and I think the rolled neck would be even neater. Lovely, lovely, work. Hope you ran into a couple good yarn bargains while on holiday....


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Oh my!! Very beautiful sweaters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Barons daughter said:


> Would you have the pattern information for the little pullover? All of your work is gorgeous.


Thank you!

The little blue pullover with the rolled collar is a Wondersoft DK pattern # 8401

Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cute, cut, cute. You certainly are prolific. It must be wonderful to have an outlet for all your work. I would love to do same, but not sure I could produce enough to make a good showing. Wish that several of us could band together for a store site.
> 
> I agree that the little blue one would be just as nice and still easy to get on, without the buttons at shoulder and I think the rolled neck would be even neater. Lovely, lovely, work. Hope you ran into a couple good yarn bargains while on holiday....


Thank you! I agree about the rolled neck .... I'm not totally happy with the way this one turned out, especially where it opens at the shoulder.

I only managed to visit one AA Milne shop (??) in NJ, but I went there twice, and only bought 2 x 100g balls of yarn in a pretty variegated pastel colour which I haven't knitted into anything yet. I didn't get to any large yarn or craft stores, but aim to do so next time as I will definitely be staying longer!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

thirwoodnana said:


> Wow you do such lovely work.How long did it take you do make all of these sweaters?I love them all,but if I had to choose I would pick the yellow one.


Thank you!! I knit/crochet every spare minute I have. If I didn't have a part-time job, I'd knit even more!! I'm planning to retire at the end of the year or early next year so I'll be able to spend more time doing the things I enjoy which includes spending more time with my family, particularly my grandkidlets. I'd retire today if I could, but need to save for another trip to NY to visit my son and d-i-l. I made the 3 crocheted jackets and the cream knitted feather-and-fan jacket and the booties during the 2 weeks I was in NY/NJ in June. It doesn't take me long to whip them up now. I can probably make 2 pairs of booties in an evening.

I also love the yellow one - which was meant to have long sleeves, but I didn't think I had enough yarn to finish them! I'm going to make more like this one, but in cotton for summer.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

They are just darling!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

They are all really beautiful Dot, the first pink one is my favourite. Cheers Helen


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful! do you sell your patterns.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

hey, have you slept any at all?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

they are all beautiful!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Dot I really like your feather and fan over the ones that are out there. Which one did u use or did you design this one too?


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW - just incredible! Your work is so professional. Thanks for sharing - love all the colors too!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> Dot I really like your feather and fan over the ones that are out there. Which one did u use or did you design this one too?


The feather-and-fan design used in all but the white with the pale mint flecks is my own pattern, which I still haven't managed to write out yet ..... but I hope to get it, and all the others, done eventually.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> hey, have you slept any at all?


Ummmmm .... I've managed to catch a few hours sleep each night - if I could exist without sleeping and spend ALL my spare time knitting etc, I would!!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Jeanne1 said:


> Beautiful! do you sell your patterns.


Thanks so much! I've promised KP-ers that I'll get my patterns written out somehow sometime soon .... but I have a heap of other things I need to do before I start on that. Where I've used commercial patterns, free and bought patterns online or adapted commercial patterns, I usually leave a link or the name and number of the pattern.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> They are all really beautiful Dot, the first pink one is my favourite. Cheers Helen


Thanks Helen! I love all your beautiful knitting as well.


----------



## pam henderson (Jun 24, 2011)

this is beautiful work you do lovely colors i like them all pam


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

dear gosh you have been a busy one, love them all and welcome back missed seeing your work, can't wait till you put patterns up to do, just love and wish I could do as well as you. Carol


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi from the white one down are they all done fan and featthey look adorable and do you have a copy of the patterns


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi from the white one down are they all done fan and featthey look adorable and do you have a copy of the patterns my Email [email protected]


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

They are really special, fantastic.


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Such beautiful work. The first pink one is my favourite!!


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome, Awesome WORK !!!!!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice! You are one busy person.


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fab, Fab, Fab, love all of them I remember doing a lot of those patterns from when my children were babies, and I am still doing them now. Well done. x


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful...thanks for sharing.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I love all of your work! I have GOT to try that pattern when you post it...the ones I have found online don't have the *POP* that yours have. I can imagine how wonderful they are in person!


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

really nice love the colors


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Everything you have done is very pretty and well done. Do you knit for charity? If so, which one?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!
When do you sleep??

I think I would add something to the plain white sweater you asked about. I was thinking a small red rose bud.

Awesome work. Thanks for sharing,'Linda


----------



## PPalmer (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Are you able to share any of the patterns?


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

your work is beautiful, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

WOW! You really have been busy! All they items are beautiful! Someone will be very lucky to have any one of your beautiful work!


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

each one is better than the next! wow you do nice work!


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

each one is better than the next! wow you do nice work!


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had a lot on over the last few weeks since coming back from my trip, but I've managed to finally finished the little jackets I crocheted and knitted while I was in NY/NJ and make a few others as well. I've already left links in previous topics where you can find feather-and-fan patterns, but I haven't had a chance yet to write up the patterns for my own designs .... sorry ....


What wonderful work when you write the patterns I would love to get a copy please. It is so nice to see babies dressed in lovely hand knits or crocheted outfits


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

You mentioned that you have a website. Care to share?


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WONDERFUL JOB. AWESOME


----------



## capecodlady (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the pattern number and book for the next to the last picture?


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm in such awe of you! You have done some beautiful work there. I so want your crochet sweater in pink, please let me know when you get the pattern made for it, I would gladly buy it


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

These sweaters are sooooo sweet and pretty! All of them!

Could you tell us where to find the pattern for the knitted cardigan?

Thanks!
Virginia


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.... I love them all. You do gorgeous work. I am interested in the patterns when you get them written up.


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

You are one amazing lady !!!!!! I wish I could crochet as well as you.....but I guess I'll stick to knitting. I just love those beautiful patterns and colors, thanks for sharing...Dolly Ruel


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

These are gorgeous!!!!! I don't crochet, but would love the source of the knitted sweaters, if you could share. You have done a fabulous job. Do you have someone in mind to wear these beauties? nancy


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Just beautiful. The feather and fan, pale blue (looks on my computer is lovely.


----------



## nanirose47 (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful. beautiful work!


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

These are all just beautiful. I couldn't pick a favorite!
I would love to do them all. You are so talented. I'll look forward to seeing your patterns. Please keep posting pictures, although my mouth drops open as each on appears on my screen.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Golly Miss Molly, I could never turn that much out so quickly and made to perfection. They are all so beautiful as usual. You are such an inspiration to us all...God Bless....Betty


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, I would love the pullover pattern, too!
You're work is sooo very lovely. Can one of my children marry one of your relatives so I can be a part of your family??


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

all of your work is outstanding i love your choice of colors & the finishing touches are perfect! So happy you shared keep on posting...


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

These are all gorgeous. Do you knit for charity? I can't imagine knitting all these for one child or grandchild. They are beautiful and I am sure that whoever ends up wearing them will be a very, very lucky baby and the mother will be thrilled beyond words!

MaryAnn


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Superdot207!!!

You are a SUPER WOMAN. Everything that you have done is JUST BEAUUUUUUUUUUUUTIFUL. JUST EVERYTHING. 

Do you think you could tell me where to find the patterns, all of them! I crochet and I knit.

In French we say "Doigts de Fée" that means Fingers of a Fairy - or something like that.

Janine


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning,

All sweaters are adorable and the colors are so soft, I can only picture the Happy babies in them.
BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
If it's not to much trouble, please can you have the pattern information for Feather and Fan, and what size did you make them?

Thank you in advance

Michaela


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you have been busy love the crochet ones have done the knitted ones


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

What beautiful work and all the sweaters are gorgeous!! Love those baby booties too.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

These are all darling. I have to admit I'm a sucker for trim. Anytime anyone feels like adding trim, I'd never say never. I like the crab stitch on the sweater. It looks really smart. Nicely done.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WOW...All your pieces are lovely!!! How long did it take to make all these beautiful things?


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

hope you've managed to see some sights on hols too, gosh your work in splendid!!!!well done!!u r amaizing!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

So many pretty little sweaters. All very nice.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

The sweaters are beautiful. I am a knitted and was wondering if you could share the patterns. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely Lovely work! 

chrisboldo
Central Tx


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my, you are so gifted. They are just beautiful.


----------



## ritazimmer (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow -- you are unbelievable. Are they for friends or donations. Beautiful work. Where in NJ did you visit. I live in Kingston, a small village right next to Princeton.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you'll have to change from suoerdot to superknit. These are stunning. Gee


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

My goodness! You really have been busy! Beautiful work! Just beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, lovely work. You sure have been busy. :thumbup:


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are so beautiful. You do great work. I can only dream of making something that nice. But not one to give up on a challenge I will keep trying. Where can I find the pattern for the crocheted sweaters?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had a lot on over the last few weeks since coming back from my trip, but I've managed to finally finished the little jackets I crocheted and knitted while I was in NY/NJ and make a few others as well. I've already left links in previous topics where you can find feather-and-fan patterns, but I haven't had a chance yet to write up the patterns for my own designs .... sorry ....


I like the buttons on the side of your one sweater. Your work is beautiful and you are very talented and have been very busy. :thumbup:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Sensational! Thank you for showing & telling. 

Anita


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

do you even stop to eat?


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, to be so prolific and to do such a great job. Your work is absolutely beautiful! Your fingers must fly!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

You've been a busy girl. I use the same pattern as the first couple pictures. It's my go to pattern!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice job on everything.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Your work is amazing. Just beautiful.


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

These sweaters are absolutely beautiful! You must be very fast at knit as well as crochet. I have crocheted since I was a teenager and am faster at that than I am at knitting. I have slowed somewhat on both since have gotten older (75)! I'm crocheting a basket weave, 3 colors, baby blanket and seems like its taking forever. I'm ready to do another baby sweater! :thumbup: Your work is lovely!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

My gosh, I thought I would never get to the end of this line up. They are so beautiful.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

So, so pretty...beatiful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi and WOW you do good work. I am new to this site and would love the link for the feather and fan pattern. They are just so cute...I would love to try them...just knit patterns. [email protected]


----------



## kayown (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I'm so impressed with your lovely work!


----------



## millerbea (Jun 23, 2011)

These are just BEATIFUL,were can I find the patterns


----------



## GramAnn1940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

Those are so pretty. Would you mind sharing the pattern. I'd love to make a few for the local shelter her for babies. Thanks ahead of time.

GrandmaAnn1940


----------



## dancin daisies (Jul 20, 2011)

such beautiful clothes.you truly have a gift.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome work, I am so impressed. Who wouldn't ooh and ahh over such beautiful creations!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Your work is so lovely. I checked your Web site. Your prices are so reasonable for hand-knitted items. How do you make any money with prices this low? I would think that the yarn, buttons and other materials cost at least half of what you're asking for these items. Nice Web site, though I see that the "patterns" section isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW! What gorgeous sweaters and booties! Everything looks so perfect! I keep telling myself....someday! )


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I love all of these. I think you are my new idol!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I found a similar feather and fan sweater on Ravelry. It is under Weezie wear designs. Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You do lovely work. So many sweaters, such nice colors.


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

these are beautiful, great job.


----------



## Carolcatz (Jun 2, 2011)

All the cardi's are lovely

May I just add that if people read through the posts, before requesting details of patterns (and this happens a lot) they would see that the pattern hasn't even been written out yet, and that the pullover details are already mentioned.
Carol


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. Your work is fabulous.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had a lot on over the last few weeks since coming back from my trip, but I've managed to finally finished the little jackets I crocheted and knitted while I was in NY/NJ and make a few others as well. I've already left links in previous topics where you can find feather-and-fan patterns, but I haven't had a chance yet to write up the patterns for my own designs .... sorry ....


Could you send the links to the patterns you posted previously? I love the crocheted sweaters, but haven't seen a pattern as beautiful as this one before!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Your work is amazing. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Want to learn how to make the feather and fan sweaters and booties. Dot, did you make the beautiful pineapple table cloth and would the pattern still be available somewhere? God Bless...Betty


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Want to learn how to make the feather and fan sweaters and booties. Dot, did you make the beautiful pineapple table cloth and would the pattern still be available somewhere? God Bless...Betty


Hi there, which Dot are you "speaking" to? Blessings, Dorothy. P. S. I am a Dot too. LOL


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing. If you are sharing the patterns I would be very grateful.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Your sweaters are just beautiful. You have been very busy. Did it take you long to make one of these beauties? I am just in awe!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG! You are so talented. Such beautiful knits! I would leave the one "Plain" as you have it. It's simply beautiful on it's own. I actually love the one with the buttons on the shoulder! :thumbup:


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovely kitties!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

they're exquisite
you deserve to be very proud of your work


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work, you have done so many, WOW


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Every one of them a winner! I love the little embroidery touches. Such a nice variety of colors and patterns. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

absolutely beautiful - you are a really good knitter. love the trimmings as well.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Your work is absolutely gorgeous. Each one is magnificent.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with Sylvia--beautiful work and your trimmings work well.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Could you please let me know where you found your patterns for the sweaters and the bootees? I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## jaxx (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,you do work fast, hope you got some rest on holiday too!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

beautiful-you have been very busy>>>


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

As with your lace booties I'm sure you will end up selling your patterns or products. Please let us know when as they are well worth the price you choose. Your knitting is gorgeous!!! I've written out a pattern of the feather and fan sweater that I designed several months ago and I'm tweaking it so that it is perfect. I hope mine is as pretty as yours!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice work. I just started to knit. I have just knitted dishclothes and pot holders. I am hopping that I will get brave enough to make some baby afghans and baby stuff to start on my big projects and then work up to bigger afghans and sweaters and stuff.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! You are one talented lady :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...the workminship is perfect. Love to see the pictures...judy in oz


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Great job on the baby clothes! I had a smile on my face looing at every one just thinking how cute they will be with a sweet baby inside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! you have been beautifully wonderfully busy.


----------



## butterfingers (May 4, 2011)

Just rec'd. e-mail from Smiley's Yarns.com re:sale on yarns starting at $1.25 (U.S) a skein. They carry many makes and are very reliable. Thought that with all your knitting you might be interested in increasing your stash. They fill orders promptly and I have always been pleased with their selections, (my husband not so much as he threatens to send me to them if I order any more yarn).Thank you for sharing the pictures of your outstanding creations. Butterfingers


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Your sweaters are so beautiful. Wonderful work. I love the colors.


----------



## jckelly (Jul 29, 2011)

Since I am new could you please send us the pattern for the fin and feather sweaters again? I love all of your sweaters and would like to do this pattern for the new baby I need to make a sweater for. I would really appreciate it or you can just email me directly at [email protected] if you just want to send it directly to me. Thank you so much


----------



## knitters (Jul 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I see you've been busy. :-D


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW..Your work is exquisite Dot..
Thanks for sharing these amazing beauties.

Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

No offense butterfingers..but I had a bad experience from Smiley's yarn and will NEVER order from them again if it was free...
I ordered online their last mega sale ..and the beautiful gold/copper highlight yarn was ugly drab..I had to get into a confrontation to get my money back..as it was false information...
Just saying, but good luck with your purchases.

Camilla



butterfingers said:


> Just rec'd. e-mail from Smiley's Yarns.com re:sale on yarns starting at $1.25 (U.S) a skein. They carry many makes and are very reliable. Thought that with all your knitting you might be interested in increasing your stash. They fill orders promptly and I have always been pleased with their selections, (my husband not so much as he threatens to send me to them if I order any more yarn).Thank you for sharing the pictures of your outstanding creations. Butterfingers


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> RockyMtnLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dot I really like your feather and fan over the ones that are out there. Which one did u use or did you design this one too?
> ...


Well it is a very lovely pattern. Beautiful work!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had a lot on over the last few weeks since coming back from my trip, but I've managed to finally finished the little jackets I crocheted and knitted while I was in NY/NJ and make a few others as well. I've already left links in previous topics where you can find feather-and-fan patterns, but I haven't had a chance yet to write up the patterns for my own designs .... sorry ....


Wow...these are beautiful! Did you crochete the cloth under your knit work? It's beautiful, also. I, myself, have made that cloth... yours is so pretty!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

SuperDot...should call you SuperKnitterDot lol ...like WarpSpeedLinda lol
The crocheted pineapple squared cloth under the sweaters is also exquisite ...I have had this same pattern about half finished for a bed spread..where else but my WIP's...let me think...forever? lol...
I had to look again...as your work is amazing and very inspirational..

Camilla


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh. My. Gosh! What beautiful work. Did you also crochet your tablecloth?


----------



## MamaMo (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome. Such beautiful work.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful!

Myra


----------



## TRodgers (Jul 8, 2011)

They are beautiful. Do you ever do anything to "sign" or personalize them, e.g. with a "made with love by..." tag?


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful sweaters--I was wondering the same thing you were asked---When do you sleep?? I'm always available for a coffee break !! or tea--


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are all very beautiful :thumbup: But am wondering what else did you do on holiday :lol: :lol:


----------



## 29bishop (May 13, 2011)

Just got back from vacation myself and was checking email when I saw your beautiful work. You have to knit and crochet at super speed to finish all of them. I especially love the crocheted sweaters and if you ever get around to printing directions I would love to have them. Would also like to check out your website if you would be so kind to share. [email protected]


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

You are one prolified knitter/crocheter my dear! I've never seen such output and all so well done! Congratulations!


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and patterns


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Love you sweaters as usual Dot you never disappoint me. Your hands must be killing you.


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I love the little feather and fan stitch sweater. Where did you find the pattern. Have a new grand baby on the way and would love to make it.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern for the peach sweater. Love them all Just gorgeous, Thanks Josebellie


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had a lot on over the last few weeks since coming back from my trip, but I've managed to finally finished the little jackets I crocheted and knitted while I was in NY/NJ and make a few others as well. I've already left links in previous topics where you can find feather-and-fan patterns, but I haven't had a chance yet to write up the patterns for my own designs .... sorry ....


If I remember correctly, you showed us the feather and fan sweater several months ago and said you would write out the pattern then and share it. Now that you've knitted so many with out a written pattern it would be only a few minutes of your time to jot it down for sharing with us unless you are planning to sell it and/or all of these sweaters. We had other knitters showing all of their wares here and not down in Classifieds where they belonged. It becomes frustrating to keep asking for a pattern that someone says they will share and then not get it. If you are going to sell your sweaters and the patterns, they belong in Classifieds, not here.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


Did we get up on the wrong side of the bed today!?


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > Superdot2007 said:
> ...


No, just tired of getting the run around. She's done this before and it is very frustrating. I don't mean to sound angry or mad, just wish some would follow through with what was promised. I share my patterns freely to all and would be happy if others would not just string us along. Many have asked for that pattern and I'm sure they are just as frustrated.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

capecodlady said:


> What is the pattern number and book for the next to the last picture?


Hi! I will look through my patterns over the weekend for the one I've based mine on - it's a vintage pattern book, but I've seen it for sale many times on ebay.

I will also look into how much you need to change/alter a pattern before you can share it with others, as I would think if it's changed substantially, you should be able to.

Have a lovely day!
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> GORGEOUS!!
> When do you sleep??
> 
> I think I would add something to the plain white sweater you asked about. I was thinking a small red rose bud.
> ...


Hi Linda!

Thanks for your suggestion. I think it definitely needs something, but I wasn't quite sure what. It's also hard to choose which colour to use as it's mainly white, but has apricot and lemony flecks through it ......

Thanks again ....
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

cherylpeterson1 said:


> Yes, I would love the pullover pattern, too!
> You're work is sooo very lovely. Can one of my children marry one of your relatives so I can be a part of your family??


What a sweetie! I'm still chuckling at your question!! My three children are all married, but I'm sure I could come up with some nieces or nephews for you!! 

The little blue jumper/sweater/pullover with the buttons on the shoulder is a _Studio Stylecraft_ Wondersoft *DK* pattern # 8401.

Happy Knitting!!
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

ritazimmer said:


> Wow -- you are unbelievable. Are they for friends or donations. Beautiful work. Where in NJ did you visit. I live in Kingston, a small village right next to Princeton.


Hi! Thank you for your lovely comments. I knit for friends and relatives, take orders and am in the process of knitting up tiny premmie sized booties and beanies for babies who don't make it, after losing a grandson at 26 weeks in January last year .... I also have a website where I sell my baby handknits. I don't think I'm supposed to leave a link here, but you will find the link under my profile. (Hint: Butterfly Babywear Boutique dot com). I also have a LOT of patterns for sale that I have double copies of and aim to have them listed on the website shortly.

I will be leaving my part-time job soon due to ongoing health problems and I really need to re-vamp my website and promote sales or I may never get another trip to NY/NJ to visit my son and lovely d-i-l. They live in Teaneck, my d-i-l is originally from Tenafly and we visited Bordentown - all amazingly beautiful places!! I fell in love with NY and NJ and can't wait to visit again ..... Is Kingston very far away from Teaneck??

Have a great week!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> do you even stop to eat?


Only because I HAVE to!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Carolcatz said:


> All the cardi's are lovely
> 
> May I just add that if people read through the posts, before requesting details of patterns (and this happens a lot) they would see that the pattern hasn't even been written out yet, and that the pullover details are already mentioned.
> Carol


Thanks Carol ..... I don't know how many times I repeat myself .... not that I mind ..... but I do try to let everyone know up front which patterns are mine and which are purchased patterns and their details.

Have a great day! Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Want to learn how to make the feather and fan sweaters and booties. Dot, did you make the beautiful pineapple table cloth and would the pattern still be available somewhere? God Bless...Betty


Hi Betty!
I have previously listed all the feather-and-fan pattern details I have on hand (except for my own design) and am going to list them all again shortly for everyone.

I did make the crocheted tablecloth and have previously listed the book the pattern is in for somebody else who requested it - I've just had a look for it, but can't find it at the moment, however, I will look for it over the weekend and let you know. I've had the book for a while, but it should still be available.

Thanks for your lovely comments.
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

butterfingers said:


> Just rec'd. e-mail from Smiley's Yarns.com re:sale on yarns starting at $1.25 (U.S) a skein. They carry many makes and are very reliable. Thought that with all your knitting you might be interested in increasing your stash. They fill orders promptly and I have always been pleased with their selections, (my husband not so much as he threatens to send me to them if I order any more yarn).Thank you for sharing the pictures of your outstanding creations. Butterfingers


Thanks again for the link to Smiley's Yarns. I think you would probably "die" if I showed you photos of my current stash ..... and it's a good job I live on my own, as I can't get into trouble for having so much, although my kids do give me grief about it every now and then, but hey, I don't smoke, don't drink, don't go out on the town and LOVE to knit and crochet and they all benefit from what I do!! Of course, I can't go past a bargain so I will definitely be checking out Smiley's website!

Thanks again!
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

TRodgers said:


> They are beautiful. Do you ever do anything to "sign" or personalize them, e.g. with a "made with love by..." tag?


Thanks so much!! I've wanted to personalise them for ages, but keep forgetting to look into it. If you know of a good place to buy tags from, I'd be thrilled to hear about it.
Cheers!
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


I'm sorry you are "frustrated" because I haven't had the time to sit down and write out MY patterns. It's not as easy as you seem to think and would definitely take a LOT longer than the "few minutes" you seem to think it would take!!

At the moment, I work 4 part-days a week and also have serious health problems which will force my retirement in the next few weeks. I knit and crochet and do other crafts as these help to keep my mind off the pain I'm in 24/7 and because I enjoy making things for other people.

I've only been on the forum since the middle of May and two of those weeks I was visiting my son and d-i-l in America. I'm sorry if I would rather spend what free time I have knitting and crocheting and being with my family, rather than writing out patterns - as I said above, writing out a pattern is not an easy process and takes a lot longer than a couple of minutes as it needs to be checked and re-checked to make sure there are no errors.

I have not mentioned SELLING my handknits or my patterns to anyone on the forum. A lot of KP-ers have said they would willing BUY my patterns when they become available, but I have NEVER mentioned SELLING them. I have left links to basic patterns, such as the Mary Janes, and have listed any bought patterns I have used and patterns that are similar to my own designs that people might want to explore while waiting for my patterns to become available.

Yes, I've shown other jackets I've made in the feather-and-fan pattern, but I've never shown the same photo twice - I just post photos of the work I've completed. I thought this forum and, particularly, the PICTURES section, was to share photos of the things we have made???? Well, that's what I have done!! As I live on my own, it's been nice to be able to share what I make with people who appreciate (all but one, it would seem) the work that goes into knitting and crocheting things.

I never set out to share or sell any of my patterns in the first place and only said I would write them up when so many people requested them. You obviously seem to think I should drop everything, write them out and just GIVE them to you.

After all the other wonderful comments I've received from people, your's has left a bad taste in my mouth and I wouldn't want to share or even sell you one of my patterns now when they do become available. In fact, you've actually spoilt it for EVERYone, as I don't think I want to be attacked like this when I have done nothing wrong and have only tried to share photos of the work I've done and make friends with fellow knitters around the world.

My apologies to all the other lovely KP-ers out there. If you don't see me again on the forum, you can thank this awful person and her very unkind comments!! It's true what they say .... it only takes ONE BAD APPLE to spoil the barrel!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Sue Velie said:
> 
> 
> > judyzazu said:
> ...


I didn't see this comment before replying to your first one - I don't even know why I'm bothering with another response except that I think your comments are unjust and VERY unkind. You seem to think I OWE you MY patterns and that I should just drop everything and write them out for you!! I haven't strung ANYone along!! This section of the forum (PICTURES) is to share photos of the knitting we have done, which is all that I have done. I didn't OFFER my patterns for sharing or for selling. For those who asked for my patterns, I explained from the outset that I have a million other things to do before I sit down and write out patterns, but said I would do so as soon as I was able to. In the meantime, I left links to available similar patterns online and lists of similar patterns that you can buy. I have repeated these lists endless times because people don't scroll through the comments themselves, but I've wanted to help them out just the same.

If I had wanted to SELL my patterns, I would have done what you suggested in your previous message and that was to list them under CLASSIFIEDS. I merely posted photos of the things I have made in the appropriate section of this forum and was inundated with requests for the patterns.

As I said in my previous reply, I've only been on this forum since the middle of May and was away for 2 weeks during that time. I also work 4 days a week and have serious health problems, but I knit in what spare time I have to help keep my mind off the pain and because I enjoy knitting for my family and friends. You are obviously a very impatient person. I don't OWE you my patterns and I certainly won't be sharing them with you now.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

I just want to say a big THANK YOU for all the lovely comments I have received. For those who have asked about patterns, I'm sorry, but I don't have the time to reply to each one individually, although I've sent a few personal replies. I also apologise for the dummy-spit over judyzazu's comments, but they are totally unfair, untrue and very unkind and I couldn't sit back and say nothing!

To everyone who has asked where these patterns can be found, the design for the feather-and-fan jacket(the cream one on it's own and the 4 in the photo together)is my own and is not available in written format at this moment in time. However, here is a list of some feather-and-fan baby jacket patterns that you can buy:

_Peter Pan:_
*4ply:*
# P1068 
*DK:*
#P627
*DK and 4ply*
#P844
#P1070

_Sirdar_ 
*DK:*
#3903

The little blue jumper with the buttons on the shoulder is a _Studio Stylecraft_ Wondersoft *DK* pattern # 8401.

I hope this will help those of you who have asked for patterns.

Hugs and blessings 
Dot


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Dot - you take care of yourself and we look forward to when you retire and have time to make TONS of money on your web site. We also will say prayers that there is some doctor out there who can help you find solutions for your pain. You know and we know there are folks out there that want something for free and want it yesterday. Well life just doesn't always work that way.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> Dot - you take care of yourself and we look forward to when you retire and have time to make TONS of money on your web site. We also will say prayers that there is some doctor out there who can help you find solutions for your pain. You know and we know there are folks out there that want something for free and want it yesterday. Well life just doesn't always work that way.


Thank you so much for your lovely words. It's amazing how, out of all the other wonderful comments from everyone else, this one person could cause so much grief!

I did forget to say in my response/s that it's not a matter of just ONE pattern that people have requested - people have requested quite a FEW of my patterns and it is a huge task having to write them down, refine and check them for mistakes - which I'm in the process of doing, but it won't happen overnight. And if I _do_ choose to sell them, well, it's up to the inidividual to choose whether they want to buy them!! However, I haven't decided on _how_ they will be made available as yet.

Thanks again for your encouraging words.
Hugs and blessings

Dot


----------



## tjisgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, your work is just terrific. I was wondering if you have the pattern and was willing to share it for the sweaters with the 3 buttons? The one that you made in 4 different colors.

Thanks in advance,

Patti ([email protected])


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

tjisgreat said:


> Hi, your work is just terrific. I was wondering if you have the pattern and was willing to share it for the sweaters with the 3 buttons? The one that you made in 4 different colors.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Patti ([email protected])


Hi Patti,
The one you want is one I don't have a pattern for at the moment, however, if you scroll through the latest comments, I've given a list of other feather-and-fan patterns that you can buy and make something very similar.
Cheers!
Dot


----------



## holiday (Apr 29, 2011)

How Beautiful, I wish I was clever like you and could crochet


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful work,
Curious to get the crochet pattern if possible.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

starrdiana said:


> Beautiful work,
> Curious to get the crochet pattern if possible.


Hi and thank you!! The crochet pattern is still in my head I'm afraid ...... but I'm working on it - between a million other things on my To Do list!!


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dot Would just like to say sorry that you are unwell, and that your little cardigans are just beautiful, even the crocheted ones, wish I could crochet like that but it just doesnot turn out the same way as the pattern. I quite agree with what Rockylady was saying you take care of yourself and never mind what that Judyzazu says, she is needing to be taken of the forum. So as I said forget about her and take care of yourself and carry on with the good work, will be thinking about you in my prayers,LOL.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

celiaayr57 said:


> Hi Dot Would just like to say sorry that you are unwell, and that your little cardigans are just beautiful, even the crocheted ones, wish I could crochet like that but it just doesnot turn out the same way as the pattern. I quite agree with what Rockylady was saying you take care of yourself and never mind what that Judyzazu says, she is needing to be taken of the forum. So as I said forget about her and take care of yourself and carry on with the good work, will be thinking about you in my prayers,LOL.


You are so sweet ..... thank you so much. Her comments really put a damper on my day - I just don't understand some people. It's nice to know she's the exception rather than the rule though and everyone else has been so lovely ..... I'm sure your crocheting is way better than you think it is. Once I get this pattern written out, you'll find how easy it is, so I'm going to try and get this one done first.

I must go and get some tea/dinner though as I can hear growling and it's not coming from the dog!!

Hugs and blessings to you and thank you again .... Dot


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Love your work- they are all beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Sorry to hear you have health problems. I trust you will be able to keep producing wonderful pieces like these. Take good care of yourself. Where on the south coast are you? I'm originally from Queensland, but have lived in Sydney for about 30 years now. How's our weather right now? Springtime in August! Who would have imagined it?


----------



## capecodlady (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you. 
Loretta


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > Superdot2007 said:
> ...


yaaa...really....it could be googled. simply type in exactly what you want...it'll probably be there.
Yesterday a gal friend of mine gave me a ton of yarn. In the bag was a partially finished crochete afghan. I like it, but no instructions... I don't even know what to call it... I typed in double sided crochete afghan... there it was, big & bold as ever...photos, writen directions. No fuss...no muss...no scolding others in public AND total independence. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Judyzazu, superdot has always been up front about what she can and cannot do at any given time. The fact that she is not a well person and has other things to do as well as her beautiful crafts, should not ridiculed with sour comments by the one bad apple in the barrel......YOU. This forum would be a better place without sourpusses. Leonora.


judyzazu said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Superdot; You take of yourself. I for one enjoy your pictures and your posts. You do beautiful work.


----------



## ritazimmer (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so glad you enjoyed NJ. I feel that it gets a "bad rap." I love it here. No Teaneck is very much north and Princeton is southwest, so they are not really close.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > Superdot2007 said:
> ...


I have just as many pains and ailments as you! And I AM NOT A BAD PERSON as many on the forum can testify to. If you leave it is due to your own guilty conscinece. I HAVE WRITTEN OUT MY OWN PATTERNS!! And as you claim to have knitted those five sweaters WHILE you were on vacation, you would have the pattern in your head. You can babble on about your problems all you want but we too have ours. I DO NOT TELL PEOPLE THAT I WILL DO SOMETHING AND THEN NOT DO IT. I DO NOT WANT YOUR PATTERN. IN OTHER WORDS, WHEN EVERYONE ASKED FOR THEM AND YOU SAID YOU WOULD WRITE THEM OUT, YOU WERE LYING TO SHUT US UP!
IF YOU DON'T COME BACK IT IS UP TO YOU BUT WE DO NOT WANT LIERS MAKING THIS SITE A BAD PLACE TO BE.
You wrote upbove that you have no intention of sharing your patterns, then state that at the beginning so no one asks for them. BE HONEST!!!
Are these little booties yours? If they are, you said "you sell them!!" If they are not, then I owe you an apology for saying that you did it before but that does not change the fact that you said you would do something only to get us to stop asking. I stand behind what I said. You can make excuses all you want but I do what I say I will do!!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Judyzazu, superdot has always been up front about what she can and cannot do at any given time. The fact that she is not a well person and has other things to do as well as her beautiful crafts, should not ridiculed with sour comments by the one bad apple in the barrel......YOU. This forum would be a better place without sourpusses. Leonora.
> 
> 
> judyzazu said:
> ...


Thank you Lenora for your kind words. I'll remember that the next time you ask for one of my patterns. I, too, have enjoyed Supperdots projects and pictures but I do not like being drgged around like a rag doll waiting for her to do what she says she will do. I'm not the bad apple. I've proved that to hundreds on this site. If all will agree, I will leave and not say a bad word about. I'm waiting to hear what others have to say!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

nicho said:


> Love your work- they are all beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Sorry to hear you have health problems. I trust you will be able to keep producing wonderful pieces like these. Take good care of yourself. Where on the south coast are you? I'm originally from Queensland, but have lived in Sydney for about 30 years now. How's our weather right now? Springtime in August! Who would have imagined it?


Hi and thank you for your lovely comments. I live in Nowra which is about a 2.5 hour drive south of Sydney .... originally from Sydney's northern beaches, then the Blue Mountains, then Nowra, up to Ballina on the Far North Coast and back to Nowra ...... with short stints in Victoria and WA ....


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Judyzazu, if my memory serves me correctly, and I 'm sure it does, I have never requested one of your patterms.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > judyzazu said:
> ...


I feel very sorry for you Judy. Im actually staggered that someone could be so mean and so nasty! No wonder the worlds in such a mess when people start accusing others, whom they dont even know, of things they HAVENT said or done. You should actually read what I say, not what you THINK I say. I certainly dont have anything to feel guilty about and I am not a liar. I first shared the photos of my knitting on KP just to show what I do - I did not EVER set out to sell or share my patterns on this forum UNTIL people here on KP requested them. From the first request, Ive made it abundantly clear that it would take me some time to get around to writing my patterns out, and Ive had requests for a LOT of my patterns, not just one. And isnt it up to me to do what I want to do on a trip to visit my son and d-i-l who live on the other side of the world and I dont get to see very often?? I didnt feel up to writing patterns out - it was relaxing to just pick up my knitting and crocheting when I felt like doing it. My family, my knitting and my health come before writing patterns out. Yes, I do sell my booties and other baby handknits, but on my website, not here on the forum - read what I say, don't jump to conclusions!!! I don't lie and please don't ever tell me, or anyone else, to SHUT UP! And how can you say you have as many pains and ailments as someone else when you dont even know what conditions they have (. I think you might want the ground to open and swallow you up if you only knew!).


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

> Thank you Lenora for your kind words. I'll remember that the next time you ask for one of my patterns. I, too, have enjoyed Supperdots projects and pictures but I do not like being drgged around like a rag doll waiting for her to do what she says she will do. I'm not the bad apple. I've proved that to hundreds on this site. If all will agree, I will leave and not say a bad word about. I'm waiting to hear what others have to say!


You say you _dont like being drgged_ (your spelling, not mine) _like a rag doll waiting for her to do what she says she will do_ ???? . I didn't realise there was a time limit on when I had to have my patterns in by. I guess I should feel thrilled that you are so impatient to get a copy .... although I haven't a clue which one you are impatient over. And now you are inviting other people ( "_I'm waiting to hear what others have to say!_" )to join in your battle to call me names and say horrible things. You obviously have too much time on your hands!! I certainly don't have any more time to waste on trying to justify myself to you when I don't need to. YOU started this unjustified attack on me, but IT ENDS HERE!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Good grief. We are here visiting a site that is designed to be respectful and friendly. No one is under any obligation to share anything that they don't prefer. If they want to share photos and not their patterns, that doesn't make them a traitor! There are so many places to find patterns, magazines, books, websites devoted to them! How important is it to gain one pattern from a fellow knitter!?! There simply is no need to be unkind because someone does not produce a pattern of their own work in their own time, even if they once suggested they might consider doing that! I'm often appalled at how some of the posts all but demand that the person sharing their projects provide their patterns, regardless if they are an original creation or copy-righted or whatever!
Superdot shares the most incredible and inspiring work and many of us are in awe of her talent, and not only her craftsmanship but her creative abilities. I've seen a couple of others of her caliber on this site, that have tremendous skill when it comes to doing their own thing. While we can encourage them to write patterns and sell or share, if they'd rather keep knitting and crocheting to publishing patterns, that's absolutely their perfect right. I cannot believe such unpleasantness got started because someone felt that their "expectations" were unfulfilled. It sounds to me like it wasn't Superdot that let anyone down, but rather the unrealistic expectations were the source of these resentments!


----------



## ritazimmer (Jan 25, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more. There is no need for unkindness or demands!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > Superdot2007 said:
> ...


I mearly asked why you did not folow through on saying that you would write the pattern out. You are the one who sarted the whining and complaining. NOT ME!! I DID NOT tell you to SHUT UP!! I SAID THAT YOU TOLD US THAT YOU WOULD WRITE THE PATTERN OUT TO SHUT US UP!!! You are the one who started the name calling. I knit for my health too. I do not feel sorry for you and you never did answer my question...are those booites yours! You said in one of your letters that you "sold" them. I didn't say you sold them on the forum. LEARN TO READ!! You have twisted all of my words to suit yourself. I am through with this thread as I do not like Liers. Which you are!! The sweater here are the ones you posted and said you would write the pattern out for. That was months ago. I noticed you took your picture off of your avitar. Don't want us to see what you really look like now that you've been exposed. If you had no intention of sharing, why did you say you would??? Answer that and let everyone hear what why you said it!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay Judyzazu...I'm done. This TRULY falls into the category of "how important is it?" You really don't want to let go of this so I am not returning to this post to hear any more of your bitterness about a silly little knitting pattern.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

OK GIRLS ENOUGH ALREADY. i ASSUMED THIS SITE WAS MADE UP OF ADULTS. aT THE MOMENT i AM NOT TO SURE.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> Okay Judyzazu...I'm done. This TRULY falls into the category of "how important is it?" You really don't want to let go of this so I am not returning to this post to hear any more of your bitterness about a silly little knitting pattern.


I just quit the forum.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Just so that everyone knows and understands ...... The only item in the photos that judyzazu re-posted above which is my own pattern/design, and the only one of the three above that I have ever said is my own pattern/design, is the middle BLUE one in the feather-and-fan pattern. I gave out the pattern name and number for the PINK set and the knitting book name etc for the GREEN one many times over, both here on the forum and via private messages. Those patterns are not mine to share, but I did say where they could be found. I have also listed many, MANY times, including over the last few days since posting my latest photos, the pattern names and numbers for similar feather-and-fan patterned baby jackets that KP-ers might like to make instead of waiting for mine.

We all have our own lives outside of this forum, some busier than others, and people have their own health and family problems as well. I've tried to not talk about mine in any detail and Im certainly not out to earn any sympathy votes from anyone, but I have mentioned in passing that I do have health problems and with all that I have to do, I don't have a lot of time to just sit down and write out patterns and/or Im not always able to do so, for whatever reason, if and when I do get a few spare minutes. I have/had every intention of writing my patterns out, I just dont know when, and everyone who asked for my patterns was told the same thing.

I probably should have just ignored the original comment, although it's hard to do so when what has been said is not true (and the private messages I received overnight would truly make your toes curl.) I think perhaps the problem comes from the way the forum is set up and people get confused and don't get the whole story if they don't read the comments from first to last. It's the only forum I've ever been in/on so I don't know how others work.

I still find it quite baffling that all this is the result of me not publicly sharing a pattern within a timeframe I was totally unaware even existed. I was always told if something is worth having, then its worth waiting for  not that I feel my patterns are anything special or superior to anyone elses, its just an observation.

To finish up, and I truly hope this is the end of the matter:

 I have NOT lied to anyone on the forum;
 I did not take my photo off because I had a guilty conscience about ANYthing (it had only been up a few days anyway and I took Tatty Teddys picture down as I wasnt sure about the legalities of using it and decided I prefer Harveys photo to mine);
 Yes, as I have said several times now, the booties are mine and yes, as Ive said, I sell them on my website, but I posted the photo on the forum just to show KP-ers what I make;
 I did not say I would share my patterns just to shut anyone up (Im still not sure of the reasoning behind this accusation??);
 When I joined the forum and shared my photos, I didnt know the PICTURES section was for sharing patterns so, yes, I had no intention of sharing or selling my patterns when I first joined, but from the first time I was asked to share or sell, I said I would, I merely asked for people to be patient; and
 I do consider KP-ers to be my friends.

"_There are 5 things in life you cannot recover: A stone ... after it's thrown. A word ... after it is said. An occasion ... after it's missed. The time ... after it's gone. A person ... after they die. Life is short. Forgive quickly. Kiss slowly. Love truly. Laugh uncontrollably. And never regret anything that made you smile_."

Take care my friends ..... Hugs and blessings to all.
Dot


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > Superdot2007 said:
> ...


Dear Sweet Dot...I do hope you will find relief in your pain. I will keep you in my prayers, dear one. Just do what makes you feel better. Sometimes knitting will ease our mind on the days we are filled with pain. Just touching the yarn will help. Just take good care of yourself now. Sending gentle hugs to you...and lots of prayers...Elaine


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Your creations are just beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I've just read all 14 pages and almost wish I'd just left my comment after viewing those beautiful pictures! All I wanted to say is that they are all so beautiful! I love seeing what everyone is knitting and if patterns are offered I usually grab them, I should live long eough to try them all!! If patterns aren't offered I just admire the work and move on. Every day brings more to admire! My wish is that we all just be kind to each other. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> Oh my goodness, I've just read all 14 pages and almost wish I'd just left my comment after viewing those beautiful pictures! All I wanted to say is that they are all so beautiful! I love seeing what everyone is knitting and if patterns are offered I usually grab them, I should live long eough to try them all!! If patterns aren't offered I just admire the work and move on. Every day brings more to admire! My wish is that we all just be kind to each other. Happy knitting everyone!


I totally agree !!! Enjoy what you can while you can.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

I just read through ALL the retoric on this subject and cannot believe what I've read! There is no excuse to jump on someone because they haven't done what YOU think they should have. My late mother used to say that anytime you put YOUR expectations on someone else you are BOUND to be disappointed. I hope this is the end of the ugliness ...


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Dear Sweet Dot...I do hope you will find relief in your pain. I will keep you in my prayers, dear one. Just do what makes you feel better. Sometimes knitting will ease our mind on the days we are filled with pain. Just touching the yarn will help. Just take good care of yourself now. Sending gentle hugs to you...and lots of prayers...Elaine


Hi Elaine,
Thank you so very much for your lovely words. I honestly enjoy sharing photos of the work I've done with so many wonderful people with whom I've become friends over the last few months. I would definitely be in a "very bad place" if I didn't have my knitting and crocheting etc to help keep me sane. I love being surrounded by yarn and patterns - my loungeroom may look like a big mess, but I just love to have it around me as I can think ahead to what I'd like to make next out of whatever wool is at hand. My whole spare bedroom is wool - floor to almost ceiling on one wall, boxes and bags stacked all over the floor and the sofa bed piled high - all in clear plastic bags so I can see what yarn and colours I have. I certainly don't need to go to a yarn shop anymore as I have my own little (maybe not so "little"!! ) shop at home that I can visit whenever I feel like it - oh, and I can take yarn back if I feel like swapping it for something else and the shopkeeper doesn't mind at all!  I've even got boxes of it out in my craft room, but that's a whole other story!! My kids think I'm crazy, but with retirement looming and as it's the first time/job that I've only got myself to spend my money on (now that the kids are all married and no longer financially dependent on me), I decided to stock up while I could as I won't be able to afford it when I'm relying on just a pension rather than a wage. And I guess I could sell some of it if I ever need to ...... but I'd have to be pretty desperate to do that!!!

Well, my KP friends, it's Saturday morning, the sun is shining and my creative juices are in top gear. Thanks again to EVERYONE for your lovely messages. I'll catch up with you again soon. Enjoy your weekend!

Hugs and blessings to you all
Dot


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Elaine C. said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > judyzazu said:
> ...


Supperdot... don't give this sour :-( person your power! It's pretty obvious how strong you already are... We all care deeply for each other on this forum. We share thoughts, ideas, troubles & joys. Stay with us, Honey... we need each other!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> Superdot... don't give this sour :-( person your power! It's pretty obvious how strong you already are ... We all care deeply for each other on this forum. We share thoughts, ideas, troubles & joys. Stay with us, Honey... we need each other!!! :thumbup:


Another kind message of encouragement - THANK YOU! What would I do without all you lovely people!! I was ready to leave KP and return to my lonely little corner, but you have shown me there are more people out there who genuinely care for each other than those who are selfish and out to hurt others. God bless you all. Dot


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Mogurt said:
> 
> 
> > Superdot... don't give this sour :-( person your power! It's pretty obvious how strong you already are ... We all care deeply for each other on this forum. We share thoughts, ideas, troubles & joys. Stay with us, Honey... we need each other!!! :thumbup:
> ...


YAHOOO!!! just read the quote under your signature...read it, believe it...AND LIVE IT!!!. You wll beat this crap your fighting, too. You're to special not to! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mogurt said:
> ...


_When life gives you a hundred reasons to cry, show life that you have a thousand reasons to smile_.

Thank you .... I needed to be reminded of my own quote!! It's a new day, the sun is shining and, yes, I've got a thousand+ reasons to smile ..... and so many blessings to be thankful for!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Superdot,
Your work is so beautiful. We all love looking at it. It doesn't really matter if you give anyone the patterns !!
Please stay with us and keep posting your work.
Best wishes with your health.
JoanCB


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Superdot,
> Your work is so beautiful. We all love looking at it. It doesn't really matter if you give anyone the patterns !!
> Please stay with us and keep posting your work.
> Best wishes with your health.
> JoanCB


Thank you so much Joan for your kind words and encouragement. Have a wonderful day! 
Dot ʚϊɞ


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Stay with us Dot it'll get better :-D :-D


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

samazon said:


> Stay with us Dot it'll get better :-D :-D


Thanks so much ..... it's amazing what a good night's sleep will do and, of course, one mustn't forget the power of friendship!


----------



## Knitting Nanna in N.Z (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful work where did you find the crochet pattern and the white knitted pattern I knit for the local hospital neo-nate unit and I am always looking for new patterns moreso if I can get them free or cheap


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes Dot please don't leave the site, we will always be there for each other and keep up the good work, you have so many friends who want to more of your lovely work especially me so keep it up and GOD BLESS.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

beautiful work. remind me of those i made for my babies over 40yrs ago. love the bootees. so glad to see them back in fashion. so practical as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Superdot great big hugs to you. I thing what ever we do is just fine the way we do it. Each of us do things different and our own way. It all turns out good any way we do it.
Life is too short to fight over the small things. 
Another great big hug to you dear friend.
Dixiel


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Superdot. Great big hugs to you. We all have our ups and downs. Dont let this get you down. 
Move one and enjoy what you do best. Life is too short to sweat over the small stuff. 
Another great big hugs to you.
Dixiel


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,
Can you please tell me where you got the patter for the first pink sweater with the flowers? It is just beautiful! 
Thank you


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Barbara Balks said:


> Beautiful work where did you find the crochet pattern and the white knitted pattern I knit for the local hospital neo-nate unit and I am always looking for new patterns moreso if I can get them free or cheap


Hi and thank you. It's lovely to hear of those who knit for hospitals and for those precious little babies who do it so tough. Their mums, no doubt, appreciate it so much as well.

The crocheted pattern is my own, but so many people have requested it that I am going to get this one down on paper first and will let everyone know when it's available.

If the white one you are referring to is the one in the feather-and-fan pattern, with 3 buttons, this is also my own pattern (adapted over time from bought patterns) and I hope to get this one down on paper and available asap also.

If you're referring to the white cardigan with pale blue flecks (that are hard to see) and with lots of buttons, the original pattern is called "*ANGEL*" and comes from a vintage *PARAGON Knitting Book No. 28*. I've knitted this one so many times that I could probably make it in my sleep!! I also wore my first copy of the pattern out and so typed up my own instructions and changed a few little things, but don't think I changed an awful lot - I did change the neckband to K1P1 rib rather than garter stitch (except for the stitches forming the tops of the front bands which are left in garter st) to give it more stretch and changed the measurements overall to the number of patterns rather than to however many inches or cm's. I also make sure I cast off (I think some people call it "bind off"??) with a larger size needle in rib as this also gives the neckband more stretch around baby's little neck.

There's actually a copy for sale on Ebay and the link is: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Paragon-Knitting-Book-28-Cardigans-Birth-18-months-/390223719420?pt=AU_Non_Fiction_Books_2&hash=item5adb256bfc

I'm sure you'll find other copies for sale on ebay all over the world, but that's the first one I found when I did a search just now. I've also uploaded a photo of the cover so that you know what you're looking for.

I hope this helps everyone else who is also after a copy of the pattern for the little cardigan.

Enjoy your weekend!
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me where you got the patter for the first pink sweater with the flowers? It is just beautiful!
> Thank you


Hi and thank you! The crochet pattern is my own, but so many people have requested it that I am going to get this one down on paper first and as soon as possible, and will let everyone know when it is available.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I would love to see the bootie pattern, would you share it? thanks!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Another big *THANK YOU* for all your support and words of encouragement. It was lovely to read these kind messages while I drank my morning coffee this morning.

What are your plans for today? I think I might have to spend today sorting out my patterns (the ones I've bought or been given, not the ones that are still in my head!), although I think it might take longer than ONE day!! I have mine in folders, but they're a bit disorganised at the moment. I keep one folder for "_the patterns I want to make next_" and a separate folder for the ones I've printed off the internet - both free and ones I've bought. I've also tried to sort them by different categories, but am not sure which categories to use and things end up all over the place as I keep changing my mind or I'm too tired to look for the right folder when I go to put them away.

*How do you file your patterns*? 
* By the brand (_Sirdar_, _Peter Pan_, etc)? 
* By the ply/thickness of the yarn used? 
* By article(cardigans/sweaters/pullovers/jumpers, booties, hats, toys, etc)
* By who they're for - babies, toddlers, teenagers, adults?

Then there are all the sub-categories you could use .... The more I think about it, the more daunting it seems. Maybe I'd better have another coffee first .... and I think I'll wait till I've heard back as to how you guys file/keep your patterns before I make a start on mine.

Now for that coffee .......


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

I keep my patterns in three ring binders - all baby items in one, another binder for afghans, another for shawls, socks, etc. The patterns are all in their own plastic protective sheet with three hole punches.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Super-Duper Dot! Just read the last few entries, and am pleased that you have decided that one negative person's input will NOT cause you to abandon all of us who need you and admire your work and dedication to crafting in spite of some obstacles that have been put in your path. Keep on keepin' on ... you would leave a big hole in our nice group if you left us. Besides, you're my inspiration! Hugs and sunshine.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> I keep my patterns in three ring binders - all baby items in one, another binder for afghans, another for shawls, socks, etc. The patterns are all in their own plastic protective sheet with three hole punches.


Thanks for that ..... Ring binders certainly seem the best way to organise patterns, but I must remember to label them after today so that I know what is in each one. Do you then subcategorise your patterns by the yarn required, such as DK or 4ply, etc? I've also got half a box of patterns I've doubled-up on, but I'll be selling them through my website when I get them all scanned. I'll probably find more doubles as I start sorting through the ring binders today. My Mum was an avid knitter and I inherited a LOT of patterns from her over the years. I've also found that I've bought single copies of patterns I already have in books ...... have you done that, too?

Well, I'd better get back to it .... thanks again.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Sandi Lee said:


> Dear Super-Duper Dot! Just read the last few entries, and am pleased that you have decided that one negative person's input will NOT cause you to abandon all of us who need you and admire your work and dedication to crafting in spite of some obstacles that have been put in your path. Keep on keepin' on ... you would leave a big hole in our nice group if you left us. Besides, you're my inspiration! Hugs and sunshine.


Hi Sandi Lee, "Thank You" doesn't seem quite adequate for how I feel after all the support and encouragement I've received (over the last couple of days in particular) from everyone on KP. As distressing as things were, I couldn't let one person spoil it all for me and take me away from all my friends


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> RockyMtnLady said:
> 
> 
> > I keep my patterns in three ring binders - all baby items in one, another binder for afghans, another for shawls, socks, etc. The patterns are all in their own plastic protective sheet with three hole punches.
> ...


hehehehehe ... I don't have as many patterns as you do but by the sounds of it - you will need a _hitload of binders - LOL. Subcatagories for you might be a good idea. Just don't get too overwhelmed .... If I had TONS to sort out - I'd have boxes and sort them out that way and slowly put box by box in binders. That's what I did with 100's of pictures for genealogy.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> hehehehehe ... I don't have as many patterns as you do but by the sounds of it - you will need a _hitload of binders - LOL. Subcatagories for you might be a good idea. Just don't get too overwhelmed .... If I had TONS to sort out - I'd have boxes and sort them out that way and slowly put box by box in binders. That's what I did with 100's of pictures for genealogy.


I don't know whether I should tell you how many ring binders I have ...... I'm cringing at the thought of the reactions you will all have: 
"She's gone completely troppo having so many patterns"
"She could have had _several_ trips to NY with the money she's spent on patterns"
"How can she possibly use all those patterns in one lifetime????"
"Dottie's definitely gone DOTTY!!"

Speaking of "dotty" (and changing the topic from how many ring binders I have) ..... I HATED being called "Dotty" when I was a youngster and hated it even more if people spelt it with a "y" instead of "ie" .... because Dotty with a "y" is in the dictionary and means "mad and crazy" and I'm NOT mad and crazy, truly I'm not!!

Okay, after that totally useless piece of information, back to the ring binders. Maybe we should have a bit of fun just to see if anyone can guess how many ring binders I have. I'll give you a clue: it's more than 1 and less than 100 (a LOT less than 100! Actually, it's a lot less than 50!!) .... Join in the fun if you want to, don't worry if you don't .... I'll reveal the answer in a few hours ...... ??


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> RockyMtnLady said:
> 
> 
> > hehehehehe ... I don't have as many patterns as you do but by the sounds of it - you will need a _hitload of binders - LOL. Subcatagories for you might be a good idea. Just don't get too overwhelmed .... If I had TONS to sort out - I'd have boxes and sort them out that way and slowly put box by box in binders. That's what I did with 100's of pictures for genealogy.
> ...


23 is my final answer - LOL ... My mother's name was Dorothy but was called Dottie and sometimes Dot. She was the nicest person on the face of the earth! Sadly she was not a knitter or crafter at all but her hobby was sending hundreds of birthday and anniversary cards yearly and usually followed by a phone call. She also was faithful visiting the elderly in nursing homes when her health let her. She never felt she could leave her house on her birthday as her phone rang non-stop from morning till night. She never met a stranger and was never at a loss for a lunch partner. Can you tell how much I miss her!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> 23 is my final answer - LOL ... My mother's name was Dorothy but was called Dottie and sometimes Dot. She was the nicest person on the face of the earth! Sadly she was not a knitter or crafter at all but her hobby was sending hundreds of birthday and anniversary cards yearly and usually followed by a phone call. She also was faithful visiting the elderly in nursing homes when her health let her. She never felt she could leave her house on her birthday as her phone rang non-stop from morning till night. She never met a stranger and was never at a loss for a lunch partner. Can you tell how much I miss her!


Your mother sounds like an amazing lady and I have no doubt you miss her terribly. My Mum passed away in October 2009 at the age of 93. She was in a nursing home the last few years where she mothered everyone and was still crocheting rugs to give away right up till the end. I miss my Mum also!

Ummm ..... not 23, but a good guess!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Sandi Lee I just love your avatar too cute :-D :-D


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

samazon said:


> Sandi Lee I just love your avatar too cute :-D :-D


Awwww ..... thank you! It's a photo of my constant companion, Harvey. I'd be lost without him and, believe it or not, he suffers 'separation anxiety' when we're not together!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes my daughters dog is the same. You would think she had been gone a week when she comes home :-D


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

samazon said:


> Sandi Lee I just love your avatar too cute :-D :-D


I am such an idiot!! I just realised you weren't talking about MY avatar, but Sandi Lee's ..... and yes, I like her's too .... the one of the cat???? (I think I've got it right this time) ..... Harvey's MY avatar ...... Me thinks it might be time for bed!!! lol


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's ok Dot Harvey's a doll too. He looks really sweet :-D :-D


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I say 30??

I must count mine tomorrow :shock: 

Hee hee hee 

Pam


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

lavertera said:


> I say 30??
> 
> I must count mine tomorrow :shock:
> 
> ...


Hi Pam! First guess was 23 ..... your guess of 30 is heading in the wrong direction ..... Maybe I don't have as many patterns as I thought I did if you're all going to guess above 23!!  .... lol


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

flginny said:


> These sweaters are sooooo sweet and pretty! All of them!
> 
> Could you tell us where to find the pattern for the knitted cardigan?
> 
> ...





capecodlady said:


> What is the pattern number and book for the next to the last picture?


If you haven't scrolled through all the comments where I've left details about this particular pattern, here is the info for the little cardigans:

The original pattern is called "ANGEL" and comes from a vintage PARAGON Knitting Book No. 28. I wore my first copy of the pattern out and so typed up my own instructions and changed a few little things, but don't think I changed an awful lot - I did change the neckband to K1P1 rib rather than garter stitch (except for the stitches forming the tops of the front bands which are left in garter st) to give it more stretch, and changed the measurements overall to the number of patterns rather than to however many inches or cm's. I also make sure I cast off (I think some people call it "bind off"??) with a larger size needle, in rib, as this also gives the neckband more stretch around baby's little neck.

There was a copy for sale on Ebay when I looked it up for someone else over the weekend and the link was: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Paragon-Knitting-Book-28-Cardigans-Birth-18-months-/3902237194...

I'm sure you'll find other copies for sale on ebay all over the world. I've also uploaded a photo of the cover so that you know what you're looking for. I did tell someone it was from a vintage book with a yellow cover and I did try to find it over the weekend as I said I would, but then realised that the pattern in the yellow book is for a dress, jacket etc, not for this cardigan. If anyone wants me to find the yellow book to show them, I can do that, too. Just let me know.

I hope this helps everyone else who is after a copy of the pattern for the little cardigan.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hiya Dot

Ha ha, well I think mine are about that or maybe more!!! So, 15 then lol

Pam x


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Hiya Dot
> 
> Ha ha, well I think mine are about that or maybe more!!! So, 15 then lol
> 
> Pam x


Wow! You've got 30 ring binders (or more) full of patterns?? I thought I was bad with about 12!! When you count the number of patterns in each ring binder, that's an awful lot of patterns and probably more than one could use in a lifetime!! I don't feel so bad afterall now .....

Enjoy your day!
Dot xx


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well,now that I've read all the comments I will make mine. I am appalled that grown women/men have made the demands that I've read. I don't believe I read anywhere that when you are kind enough to share your work you MUST post the pattern. That is offensive to say the least. You have been kind enough to show us all the wonderful, beautiful creative things you've made to encourage us to climb the ladder to your standards and abilities. You give us reason to try new things. I, too,have been having health issues for years and this month is my 4th anniversary of my bilateral mastectomy. Then came chemo, then a new knee as the chemo ate it. Many surgeries later, the latest on May of this yr I am still kicking. Having a horrible week with bone pain and ankles the size of normal thighs. Do I bi**h?? NO..this is a site that is fun, funny , supportive and educational. Life is ours to share or not.. when someone says they'll print the pattern, there is no deadline. To those that seem to be so demanding, get a life or pray that we all have one long enough to do what is on our bucket list. I pray for those of you who have never been ill, have never had anyone close to them ill or have been given months to live. SuperDot, we are with you and when you get to it, you will. I have learned to ignore the ignorant. Pretend they are in an empty chair. Works for me.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Well,now that I've read all the comments I will make mine. I am appalled that grown women/men have made the demands that I've read. I don't believe I read anywhere that when you are kind enough to share your work you MUST post the pattern. That is offensive to say the least. You have been kind enough to show us all the wonderful, beautiful creative things you've made to encourage us to climb the ladder to your standards and abilities. You give us reason to try new things. I, too,have been having health issues for years and this month is my 4th anniversary of my bilateral mastectomy. Then came chemo, then a new knee as the chemo ate it. Many surgeries later, the latest on May of this yr I am still kicking. Having a horrible week with bone pain and ankles the size of normal thighs. Do I bi**h?? NO..this is a site that is fun, funny , supportive and educational. Life is ours to share or not.. when someone says they'll print the pattern, there is no deadline. To those that seem to be so demanding, get a life or pray that we all have one long enough to do what is on our bucket list. I pray for those of you who have never been ill, have never had anyone close to them ill or have been given months to live. SuperDot, we are with you and when you get to it, you will. I have learned to ignore the ignorant. Pretend they are in an empty chair. Works for me.


Hi! I thought I had replied to your message already, but I haven't been online for a few days and it looks like I didn't reply afterall ..... silly me! Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for your kind and encouraging comments. I am only to happy to help out where and when I can ..... and I've received so much encouragement to get my patterns printed and not keep them stored in my head - something I hadn't really given too much thought to before.

I'm a bit emotional today as it's the 30th birthday of my son who lives in New Jersey (works in NYC) and on days like this I miss him even more. However, he and his lovely wife are having a few days holiday (another "mini-moon" as they call it rather than a "honeymoon") in Hawaii, so what better way for him to celebrate. If you're lucky enough to have your family living close by, give them all a big hug and tell them you love them!!

Hugs and blessings to you all!
Dot


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dot, I know how it is to be away from your son on his bd. Mine was in St Louis for 5 yrs, then in Boston a year. Mine's bd was on the 3rd and we went to Syracuse to have dinner with his wife and little girl. It is a gift, isn't it? As for the previous comments,I meant every word.We enjoy your work and keep it up. Thanks.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Amen to all that you wrote Lorraine


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you did not get chased away. Had a rude person do the same to me and actually quit but then decided. Everyone else is so nice and encouraging that one persons rude remarks weren't worth losing all the rest of my craft friends. Keep knitting all those gorgeous things.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

They are all so darling. Looks soft and cuddly


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE for all your lovely comments. They really do mean a lot to me and I don't know if words truly convey just how I feel when I read them all! 

I've been especially tired this week so it's been a bit of a struggle and I certainly didn't get as much knitting done as I had hoped. However, it's the start of my weekend and it's a cold rainy day - a perfect day to sit and knit!! (Although isn't EVERY day a perfect day to sit and knit!! )

Hope you all have a great weekend .....


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

molly'smum said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


Yes Please, me too! I would also love to have the pattern for these when you write them. They are so beautiful! And just today I found out someone in church is going to have a baby girl in February! I would love to make her one of these.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:    Such beautiful work ,someone is going to look a millon dollars in your knits [i live up north Coffs Harbour way]


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Good Lord,i have just read all that sour stuff from one disgruntled lady,talk about sour lemons and this person takes the cake,as there are sooo many patterns to be had on the different knitting and wool sites,also found in opp shops at a next to no cost price....so this nasty lady should be looking for herself instead of waiting for her demands to be handed to her on a platter.And Superdot you are a wonderful Aussi lady and your knits are perfect,my Mother used to knit all those beautiful bub knits as she had 10 children,and you are a strong lady Dot and we are all filled with joy that you won,t be leaving us


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

leaves me speechless beauty sheer beauty. trying to get that pattern for booties is there a link.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Because the first two look so good with the embellishment, I personally would also embellish the third one, but maybe as it is white, put something masculine on it.....little cars, or little sail boats?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Superdot...your work is picture perfect or shall I say "stitch perfect"...I just think someone needs a time out...maybe a nap...


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

You have been very busy, nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Dot, There's no need to explain yourself, you do enough as it is.

I do what you do, I change patterns with every piece that I make
and once again, your work is great!


----------

